# Pregnant or Not?



## luvmypets (Sep 14, 2016)

Well my vote is pregnant. We have needed to get Ras castrated for a while now as he is 6 months. I feel bad that this has happened but I know it is not uncommon. So anyways my 1.5 year old ewe clover is looking pretty pregnant. For starters she is laying down a lot more than she used too. She likes to plop down in the field and nibble on grass. Her legs are fine I checked for favoring and she is solid on her feet. She can still run like a deer if she feels like it. Her belly feels tighter than moms and she arches her back when I put some pressure on it. It is hard to tell but it feels like her udder is starting very early development. She has also been growing a nice belly, but she has always been chubby so idk. Ras is her half brother and they are together all the time, as we dont have a buddy for ras and he has to be with his family unit or he freaks out.. Please be easy on the critisizim


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 14, 2016)

Tsk, tsk, tsk...     & you knew better... Oh the shame of it all!   Since you're not breeding for show, and as they say "stuff" happens,  whatchagonnado?

I'd be thinking you'll be making a nut cutter appt for Raz post haste at this point before he becomes close with any other family members. Though from what I understand mom/son is better than siblings. But then she's only his HALF sister, so it might not be all that big a deal.... I have no idea... 

Feel free to jump in here any time Sheeple! @Roving Jacobs @SheepGirl @Sheepshape @purplequeenvt @mysunwolf  and the many others...


----------



## mysunwolf (Sep 14, 2016)

Always hard for me to tell if they're pregnant under the wool! She does look like her belly is low.

As for the inbreeding, I wouldn't worry about that as long as you don't make a habit of it  The offspring of sibling matings (or any closely related pairs) tend to be less hardy in general, with slower growth, more health and/or conformation issues, etc. I wouldn't keep any unless they are exceptional in all ways.


----------



## Sheepshape (Sep 15, 2016)

Oh Heck...haven't a clue looking at the pics, BUT an intact ram running with healthy  ewes means pregnant ewes in most cases! (I had a 4 month old ram lamb impregnate a mature ewe last year).

Her belly looks a bit low, BUT, if she is pregnant, then the pregnancy really wouldn't show much at all until the last 2 months. If the ram lamb is only 6 months old, then it's unlikely that she would have been impregnated by him at anything under 4 months, so a pregnancy wouldn't be showing at all right now.

There is a pregnancy test for sheep (!), but I suspect it is expensive and time will tell in any case.

What is certain that Ras will 'spread his affections' to any ewe who is in season and is accessible, so he needs to be 'snipped' if he is to remain with any ewes.

Whatever....don't be hard on yourself....a pregnancy won't be a disaster. My girls have had the 'attention' of rams from as much as half a mile away (great big horned fellah of entirely the wrong breed) who could jump as well as he could sniff the air. Join  ' The Club'


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 15, 2016)

What a male will do to satisfy those primal urges...


----------



## luvmypets (Sep 15, 2016)

Thank you for the replies, @mysunwolf it will not become a habit. The reason he isnt castrated is because we didn't have the tool to expand the band. All future ram lambs will be banded. I also haven't seen him flirt with her either, in the past few weeks. My guess is that she is at most 2 months in. I will be keepin an eye on her for any further development. And mr Ras will be getting castrated asap.


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 15, 2016)

It happens. My goat is from show lines and was from a half brother to half sister breeding. It is usually ok. They just don't recommend full siblings in my knowledge.


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 15, 2016)

Do you plan to keep ras for any specific purpose once he is cut?  Why not just ship him?  Intact ram lambs and billies are in demand for the various ethnic holidays up here, as we have a large demand for 40-75 lb stuff in the spring and in the fall.  Friends that have meat goats (crossed and boer) always make a trip to the market with kids in the fall, sept or oct all according to when the holiday falls. They usually call us and ask if we have any lambs to go. Just a thought, you can't keep them all and since he is not destined to be a herd sire...  Have had a few ram lambs catch older ewes at 4-6 months before we had the time to get them weaned off.  It happens.  Not that big of a deal.


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 15, 2016)

farmerjan said:


> Do you plan to keep ras for any specific purpose once he is cut?  Why not just ship him?  Intact ram lambs and billies are in demand for the various ethnic holidays up here, as we have a large demand for 40-75 lb stuff in the spring and in the fall.  Friends that have meat goats (crossed and boer) always make a trip to the market with kids in the fall, sept or oct all according to when the holiday falls. They usually call us and ask if we have any lambs to go. Just a thought, you can't keep them all and since he is not destined to be a herd sire...  Have had a few ram lambs catch older ewes at 4-6 months before we had the time to get them weaned off.  It happens.  Not that big of a deal.


He is a special sheep to her, meat or selling is not an option from what I have read.


----------



## Bossroo (Sep 15, 2016)

Castrating a ram lamb at this age will take a Vet. to do it as  doing it yourself will be problematic at best causing infection ,Vet care, and more likely than not  a miserable death... special sheep or not ,do what is best for this ram lamb as the cost ( monetary and mental ) will far exceed what that ram lamb then weather is worth.  Do the snip snip on the other end and send him to freezer camp.


----------



## luvmypets (Sep 15, 2016)

He is not becoming food. 

I know he will need the vet, she was waiting for it to cool down before we do it. I understand it will be significantly expensive.


----------



## Sheepshape (Oct 3, 2016)

Maybe let us know how things work out....though it may well be quite a while before it is clear one way or another!


----------



## luvmypets (Oct 3, 2016)

Welp Rosie is definitly preg, so I guess we be having early lambs this year  Still not 100% sure on Clover, time will tell.


----------



## luvmypets (Oct 9, 2016)

Rosie has slowed down, she doesn't run and does her little trot to me. Her belly is already fairly low. I also believe clover is preg as I feel her teats swelling up a bit. Nothing you can see, but feel.


----------



## luvmypets (May 6, 2017)

Welp Clover def wasn't pregnant when I started this thread but she has since lambed


----------

